# Flippen Sad Broken E Cigarettes



## elvin119 (6/8/14)

Both my ego batteries messed up today. Smoke coming out the batteries when I press the button. 

NOW I CAN'T VAPE. Sad man just sad!!! 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

elvin119 said:


> Both my ego batteries messed up today. Smoke coming out the batteries when I press the button.
> 
> NOW I CAN'T VAPE. Sad man just sad!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk



That's not just sad, thats a horrific disaster !!!


----------



## zaVaper (6/8/14)

Now you can justify an upgrade!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (6/8/14)

wow wtf at smoke out of the battery ... I would get rid of those, like remove from the house!
Could some one please clarify the correct method for disposing of battery's, I know we are not supposed to throw them in the bin..


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/14)

Both batteries at the same time? 

Make sure you don't have a short somewhere, or maybe the atty is leaking into the batteries?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (6/8/14)

MarkK said:


> wow wtf at smoke out of the battery ... I would get rid of those, like remove from the house!
> Could some one please clarify the correct method for disposing of battery's, I know we are not supposed to throw them in the bin..


 
Makro stores (not sure about all of them) usually have a container outside the store where you can dispose of old electronics (looks like a container with Fujitsu branding on the side)

I see more recently, they have partnered with Samsung to handle e-waste disposal (16 May 2014): http://www.publicityupdate.co.za/?IDStory=65257

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## elvin119 (6/8/14)

yes both. one this morning and the other this evening while driving and trying to vape. sucks big time

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (6/8/14)

elvin119 said:


> yes both. one this morning and the other this evening while driving and trying to vape. sucks big time


 
That sucks - both in one day 

Would have been happy to help out if you were up in Pta, have a few spare eGo Batts I never use nowadays. Maybe someone here from Cape Town could help you out?


----------



## elvin119 (6/8/14)

thanks @M4dm0nk3y


----------



## elvin119 (7/8/14)

Is the 650ma pass thru battery a good buy? Can it really be used while charging???


----------



## KimH (7/8/14)

@elvin119, if you are able to stop by my place today I can give you a 900mah battery to use until you can get around to buying a new kit.
Please DO NOT buy a pack of smokes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (7/8/14)

Sad indeed! Sorry buddy!
Hope you get sorted out asap!


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

elvin119 said:


> Is the 650ma pass thru battery a good buy? Can it really be used while charging???


 
My passthrough works like a champ!
Its a 1000mah one from eciggs.co.za though, but im pretty sure theyre mostly the same.

And yeah, passthrough use works once the battery is at around 10% charge minimum. Will work on passthrough all the way through the rest of the charge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elvin119 (8/8/14)

got me a pass thru 650 mAh from Vapeob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elvin119 (8/8/14)

Thanks@Chop007


----------



## elvin119 (8/8/14)

shyte i meant Vapemob


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (8/8/14)

Strange that both died. Makes me think that it could be some short causing this. Try a new coil.


----------



## Riddle (8/8/14)

I had a similar problem with two of my cheap ego batteries that I bought a while back. The one battery the button just popped in and the other just stopped firing. When I opened it to have a look I found that 1 wire had actually come loose.
The joyetech Passthru Batteries though works like a charm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

